# Circuito comparador de voltaje con el lm324



## jhonathanve

Buenas Ante Todo un Saludo jeje. Soy de Venezuela. y ando por aqui. porque ya he recorrido emdio internet y nada.. en el cole me mandaron hacer un circuito comparador de voltaje.. que cumpla la siguiente funcion... un voltaje de Referencia por ejemplo 5 V. y encienda un led rojo. si baja a 4 V se apague el led rojo y encieda uno verde si sube a 6V que se apague el verde y encienda uno amarillo. he montado como 20 o 25 practicas en livewire y ninguna hasta los momentos me ha servido si alguien me puiede ayudar porfavor o orientarme porque ya ando desesperado. aqui dejo un diagrama de un circuito qu ehe montado en Livewire y me ha funcionado bien pero en la practica no me funciona y no entiendo porque.. para alimentar los voltajes positivos y negativos uso una fuente de poder una Pc


----------



## marianicos13

podrias realizarlo con un disparador smith (Smith Tigger) utilizando un 741 alimentado a -+5, cuando este en saturacion positiva se enciende un diodo led, y cuando esta en saturación negativa que encienda el otro, esto seria conectando la salida del AO, a los dos diodos led en paralelo (uno al revés del otro)

Este tipo de comparador te permitiria tener una pequeña histeresis (calculandola al gusto), la cual te permitira evitar repiqueteos en la iluminacion de los led`s


----------



## jhonathanve

si ese me podria servir. pero todavia no allo como colocar tres leds q me indique alto, bajo y estable. solo logro cuando es bajo (osea  un voltaje negativo) y cuando es Normal (un voltaje positivio X) pero cuando sea por arriba de un voltaje!? estuve intentado con el lm324 en la simulacion bien pero en la practica no me servia me dijo un amigo que era porque el lm324 es Unipolar y no podia alimentar a -12 si no llevarlo a tiera y asi no me servia asi que me dijeron que utilizara el lm74 que es bipolar...


----------



## Fogonazo

Mira el diagrama interno del LM3914 desde su hoja de datos como es la topología de los comparadores, los led´s los conectas *entre las salidas de los operacionales*, de esta forma solo queda encendido el indicador correspondiente al comparador de ranura activo.

Edit
La fuente de doble polaridad *NO* es indispensable
Esta es mas o menos la topología







Esquema interno del LM3914


----------



## jhonathanve

Hola a todos.. bueno estuve tratando de conseguir un AO bipolar pero se me ha hecho dificilya que en mi ciudad no se consiguen cosas electronicas. solo tengo a la mano el lm324 q es unipolar. solo se aliemtna con VCC positivia y Tierra mas nada si alguien sabe o tiene idea para hacerlo un comaprador porque de verdad ya acabe todos mis recursos


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Mira esto.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jhonathanve

hola elaficionado. Gracias por responder tengo una pregunta .. el lm324 no es Unipolar!?. tengo entendido eso. me dijeron eso.. por lo tanto si es unipolar no lo podria aliemntar con un Voltaje negativo tendria que llevarlo a tierra


----------



## Fogonazo

Mira esto


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Hay un circuito cuadruple operacional (equivalente a cuatro uA741).

Pero aquí tienes otra opción.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Fogonazo

Versión 2.01, la otra tenia un error


----------



## jhonathanve

Hola Elaficionado. Gracias por tus diagramas... tengo una duda.. aqui en mi ciudad no se consiguen los transistores no se podria elimnar del circuito o alguna otra opcion der verdad tu digrama me parece genial...
Fogonazo con respecto a tu circuito... no se tiene que llevar a tierra!? o algo asi!?



Fogonazo


----------



## jhonathanve

perdon. corrigiendo el ultimo posto.. solamente el primer LM esta alimentado el otro no!.. si en dado caso sabes el numero exacto de los diodos o transistores para comprarlo a ver si los logro conseguir jejeje. Gracias por todo el esfuerzo que estan haciendo por mi. jeje creo que estoy mas que abusando jeje! Gracias de verdad Gracias


----------



## jhonathanve

bueno he aqui he como se dice aka en venezuela " he tanteado para ver el numero de cada transistor y de cada dido" a ver ustedes que me dicen con el circuito


----------



## Fogonazo

jhonathanve dijo:
			
		

> perdon. corrigiendo el ultimo posto.. solamente el primer LM esta alimentado el otro no!.. si en dado caso sabes el numero exacto de los diodos o transistores para comprarlo a ver si los logro conseguir jejeje. Gracias por todo el esfuerzo que estan haciendo por mi. jeje creo que estoy mas que abusando jeje! Gracias de verdad Gracias


El LM324 son 4 operacionales en una sola cápsula DIP de 14 patas, con una alimentación común a todos, por eso te aparece como sin alimentar (O solo uno alimentado).
Observa que las patas NO conectadas se encuentran tachadas.
Los diodos pueden led´s de cualquier tipo y/o color.
Habría que verificar el valor de las resistencias en serie con los led´s según:
La caída interna de estos 
La corriente que se desea aplicar a estos
La tensión de estado "Alto" de los operacionales (Depende de la tensión de alimentación = VCC - 2 V aproximadamente)


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Puedes usar el diodo 1N400X( X=1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7), cualquier transistores por ej. BC548 ó equivalente.
Prueba el circuito de Fogonazo, es más simple y no usa transistores.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jhonathanve

si eso estaba viendo pero...! como regulo los voltaje? pro medio del potenciometro!?


----------



## jhonathanve

Hola a todos.. jejeje. Feliz Año ante que todo. que este New year sea perfecto para todos los de este foro. estuve montando el circuito de forgonazo pero no me da. asi fue que lo monte aqui lo subo Gracias y suerte!


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Haz una mezcla o fusión en Livewire de los circuitos, emplea el 2do circuito que publiqué, y cambia las salidas por las salidas del circuito de Fogonazo.
Es una buena idea usar el potenciómetro para variar el voltaje.

Chao.
elaficionado.

Feliz Año.


----------



## jhonathanve

ufff se me olvido subir el circuito aqui esta elaficionado para que por favor lo revises a ver que estoy haciendo mal


----------



## Fogonazo

jhonathanve dijo:
			
		

> ufff se me olvido subir el circuito aqui esta elaficionado para que por favor lo revises a ver que estoy haciendo mal


Estas haciendo un cortocircuito en las entradas de IC1-b


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Aquí tienes otra forma de conectar.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jhonathanve

Hola elaficionado. tengo una duda.. porque alimentas con VCC+ en el lado de tierra?.. otra cosa. no se. hice un circuito el que anexo.. y no se. no le emto voltaje osea me explico solo aliemtno el lm324 por el pin 4 con 12 V y el pin 11 llevo a tierra hago todas las conexiones pero cuando lo hago a la practica el primer led enciende solo si agragarle el Vin. no entiendo porque


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Te envié un último circuito, en él, usé el terminal (+) de cada operacional, como punto de referencia de voltaje, ya que ese terminal se usa cuando quieres hacer un comparador. Por lo que cambias la disposición de los LEDs, y la señal de entrada va al termina (-) de cada operacional. Creo que por eso tu circuito no se porta como  quieres o hay alguna conexión erróena.
Sobre los 12V no entiedo tu pregunta, ya que los 12V van hacia la pata 4 y tierra a la pata 12.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jhonathanve

por eso.. osea 12 V en pin 4 y Pin 11 Tierra no!?


----------



## jhonathanve

pero el circuito que mande el ultimo esta bien o no!?. porque lo he montado tres veces y nada..


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Es la pata 11 me equivoqué, lo siento.
Prueba el último que te mandé. Ese circuito creo que es el más apropiado. 
El circuito que haz armado, te refieres a que la conector de entrada está al aire, si es así prueba no dejalo al aire, que está siempre conectado al circuito (en el punto medio del potenciómetro, y el poteciómetro entre Vcc y tierra.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jhonathanve

ok perfecto dejam probar con eso ok!?.. pero..... yo creo q d todas maneras no deberia de encender.. pero dejma probar. en mi pais faltan 45 minutos para el new year jeje .. Feliz AÑo jeje


----------



## Fogonazo

En este esquema sobra R6 (no hace falta), te afectaría la luminosidad del ultimo led, se vería menos luminoso

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=17452


----------



## jhonathanve

hola a todos. Feliez  Año jejeje- bueno estoy aqui porque hoy volvi a armar el circuito en mi protoboard y bueno le he tomado una foto para que veana  ver si hay alguna conexion esta dañda. le conecte de una vez el potenciometro de 10 k y el cambia los diferentes voltaje e enciende las luces pero no como quisiera jajaja... cuando le entra 0 V passs queda encendido el primer led Verde... perocuando Cuando cambio la conexio de las salidas de los AO.. me explico...la primera salida es el pin7 va ala primera resistencia y de la resistencia al primer led hay todo bien pero cuando la segunda salida el pin 8 lo conecto al lado positivo del led Igual con la salida del pin 14 conecto al lado del segundo led la pata positiva hay hay esque cuando coloco el potenciometro a toda amquina se apagan todos los leds pero cuando los coloco en la pata del led egativa se enciende el led verde sin aplcarle ningun voltaje y cuando encendi el segundo led el led rojo el q deberia encender a los 6.5 V enciende el amarilloy el rojo.. pero no entiendo porque aqui dejo el ciercuito y la imagen acotando ciertas cosas.. Gracias de Ante Mano!1


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
prueba esto.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jhonathanve

arrrrr de verdad elaficionaod ya no se que hacer nada me sale.. .... tya estoy perdiendo la paciencia jejeje. no se. le coloque un diodo pero nad.a no . no se..viste la imagen que te mande estan bien las conexiones?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Sí vi las conexiones, pero no sé que decirte. porque tengo la impresión de que lo LEDs no están conectados.
Tu problema es el LED que se prende sin señal, eso lo soluciona el diodo (fíjate en la posición del diodo), o nada funciona.
Mira es año nuevo, descansa un poco, y mañana con otro aire vas a ver las cosa de manera diferente. Desarmas todo y lo vuelves a ensamblar con más paciencia.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jhonathanve

ok elaficionaod Gracias.. si bueno mañana vere. voy  a ver a mi novia jeje y contarle de mi frustracion jajaja.. una cosa. no sera posible que el Amplificador este dañado!?


----------



## jhonathanve

Muy Buenas Noches a Todos aqui. Pues nada. quiero Agradecerles a todo por su tiempo y dedicacion a este tema que cree. pues queria decirle que ya logre hacer funcionar el comparador, he comprado otro comparador LM324 aparentemente el que estaba utilizando ya estaba medio dañado asi que hoy lo compre y apenas llegue monte el circuito. elaficionado hice lo del diodo y en efecto led Rojo  (el ultimo led) no enciende solo ahora con el potenciometro de 10k regulo los voltajes de 4-6-8 respectivamente  indicando. bajo-normal-alto. de verdad aprecio mucho todo su empeño y dedicacion... jejeje .. Fogonazo a ti tio un millo de gracias tambein por todo su tiempo jeje. estare mas activo al foro de ahora en adelante para asi opinar en temas que tenga conocimiento para asi otras personas se vean beneficiadas.. Muchas Gracias a todos.  Un saludo

Luis Jhonathan Garcia
Venezuela. Ciudd Bolìar


----------



## pantani86

a mi me toco uno muy parecido, te mando la .DSN y apañate...(utiliza orcad) yo lo realice con el LM393


----------



## hepl2000

Fogonazo dijo:


> Estas haciendo un cortocircuito en las entradas de IC1-b



ademas de ese corto de la variable con r3 y r4, la ultima resistencia es de 220k cuando en realidad debe ser de 220 ohm


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Ver el archivo adjunto 28682

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## bocagonza

alguien me podria decir como usar el lm324n como un simple comparador de voltaje por medio de una resistencia variable


----------



## rodo805

Hola amigos, quiero hacer funcionar un swicth hall (A1101E de allegro), el mismo me tira un voltaje de alrededor de 200mv cuando le hacerco el iman.
Quiero usar un lm324N para pasarlo a un voltaje de aprox 8v para poder utilizarlo en otro circuito que arme.
Realice el circuito en el proteus y en teoria funciona perfecto pero....
en el protoboard no, y no se por que.

Genero un pulso intermitente de 200mv y 0v, ajusté el voltaje a comparar a 150mv con las dos resistencias.

Lo que me hace es que ya tiene voltaje a la salida de 2 v y cuando acerco el iman se va  a 4,5, para encender el led me alcanza pero no me dispara bien el 555 por flanco, necesito mas diferencia de voltaje, no entiendo porque tiene voltaje con la entrada en 0 cuando no deberia y por que no sube a 8 v cuando lo tiene que hacer.

Si alguien me puede ayudar lo agradeceria, igual seguire probando (el unico comparador que tengo por ahora es el lm324n no pude probar con otro).

Dejo esquema para analizar


----------



## mendek

hola e estado viedo los circuito y estan buenos
quisiera saber si ahi manera de conectar 2 ó 3 circuitos iguales y que la escala de cada led sea diferente; por ejemplo d1=1.5v, d2=3v, d4=4v etc... no se si me explique. no quiero decir que esos sean lo valores pero mas o menos asi va la idea


----------



## elaficionado

Hola. 

Puedes poner todos los amp. oper. que necesites.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Black Tiger1954

No sé si habrán posteado este circuito, si es así pido disculpas ya que no abrí todos los adjuntos y por favor algún moderador que lo borre.
Solo tiene 3 LED´s y 2 comparadores 1 transistor y 4 resistencias. La tensión aproximada de conexión de cada uno de los LED´s es para el de alta, Vin>=6V (LED3), de baja Vin<=4V (LED2), normal (LED1) 4>Vin<6.


----------



## mendek

ya intente en el livewire (digamos que no se mucho de amplificadores operacionales) y no doy con como conectar 8 amp. para 8 leds espero alguien pueda darme una pista.


----------



## Daniel B17

Hola a todos!!! Mi problema es el siguiente tengo que armar un ecualizador y estaba pensando armarlo con el A.O. lm741 pero debido a que me saldria muy grande busque el lm324 (que es 4 en 1) pero el problema es que tengo entendido que es unipolar, y para ecualizador necesito que el A.O. sea bipolar como el lm741 asi que si saben de algun integrado como el 324 pero que sea bipolar y que no este descontinuado me seria de gran ayuda....

Gracias...


----------



## gnroa

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> Aquí tienes otra forma de conectar.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Hey era justo lo q*UE* estaba buscando... aclaro q*UE* no se mucho de esto pero... probe el circuito con el livewire y si activas las explosiones te quema todo... pero a mi me gustaria q*UE* continuen encendidos... y usar 5 leds... seguro q*UE* es mas facil asi... como hago eh???


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Para evitar las explosiones aumenta el valor de las resistencias de los LEDs.
Para un LED más pon otro operacional.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mendek

que tal foro, el problema que se me presénta es que, arme el circuito del link pero le agregué dos opamp's y lo simule en proteus y todo anda bien lo que pasa es ya lo monte en pcb y fallan los diodos d5 y d6 que siempre estan prendidos y los demas prenden muy seguidos, es decir, parese que todos prenden al mismo tiempo adjunto el diagrama y pcb para que sepan de que hablo. creen que los opamps esten quemados que alguna resistencia este mal puesta o que exista un problema de coneccion?


----------



## mendek

bueno compañeros ya solucione el problema, era U1 que estaba fallando lo cambie por otro y listo, como nuevo XD hago algunas observaciones para quien lo quiera armar. Ahora solo me gustaria que alguien me puriera dar algun tip para que se note mas el salto de un led a otro, no se cambiar el valor de las resistencias algun filtro. no se alguna idea?
y tambien adjunto el pcb termiado.


----------



## gregory49

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> Aquí tienes otra forma de conectar.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



como se a bre el archivo lvw por que no logro ver ni con magia


----------



## Fogonazo

gregory49 dijo:


> como se a bre el archivo lvw por que no logro ver ni con magia



Se abre con *LiveWire*


----------



## underwol8443

hola me podrian ayudar con la formula para el divisor resistivo quisiera calcular las resistencias apartir de los voltajes establesidos
ejemplo 
valores establesidos = 11v,12v,13v,14v 
tengo estos valores con los cuales ba a comparar el operacional como calculo las resistencias ya que son varias y en serie  
se como sacar para el divisor de tencion con dos resistencias y como saber cuanto voltaje cae en cada resistencia  

ejemplo divisor de tencion

miliamperios requeridos 40 (0.04) 
voltaje requerido en divisor de tencion  12v
vcc es de 20v
20-12=8
8v/0.04=200 hom
R1=200 hom
12v/0.04=300 hom
R2=300 hom
de esta manera obtube el valor de las resitencias apartir delos valores establecidos  12v y  40ma  
R1=200
R2=300

 no tengo idea de como es la formula para hallar las varias resistencias en serie  apartir de los  valores  establesidos  11v,12v,13v,14v
siempre miro por internet los mismos ejemplos pero nadie coloca como  se diseño o calcular 
mi interes es de como se diseño y como calcularon todas esas resistencias para esos valores establesidos 
les agradesco ejemplos de como calcular la serie de resistencias que conforma el divisor resistivo


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Usa un diodo zéner de 9V ó 10V, de esta manera tienes un voltaje estable.

Chao-
elaficionado.


----------

